# Yall ever seen one of these?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Spoonbill catfish - caught two - first one was about 4' with bill and around 30 pds. This one was smaller but much better pic. Both were released unharmed










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Up in Bama??? Those are weird critters!!! Purty cool and nice catch!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh yeah forgot to say caught above camden on alabama river

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Is that the same thing as a paddlefish like they have in North Dakota? They're a big deal up there and highly prized.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool catches!

Paddlefish. Not related to a catfish in any way


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Cool catches!
> 
> Paddlefish. Not related to a catfish in any way


+1. True dat. Those & sturgeon are on my list of stuff I need to catch someday...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

What technique were you employing when you caught them? They are filter feeders. Never seen one in person just pics of some caught in the same general area you were in.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> What technique were you employing when you caught them? They are filter feeders. Never seen one in person just pics of some caught in the same general area you were in.


Caught on noodles (jugs). Lines were 3' deep floating in 12-15 ft deep water. Baited with live shad. Both were hooked but after some discussion I think they were "biting" the very large washer that I was using for weight. Apparently the old timers would use white soap for bait and they will hit anything white or shiny

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Caught one on a trot line once.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

interesting looking fish. guess they have barbs like other cats? did s/he try slicing you with its bill? could be painful, or from the barbs. thx for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Paddlefish. we caught those on trot lines and by snagging in Oklahoma. They are delicious!!!! No bones. Must cut out a dark stripe of meat along the sides before cooking.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> interesting looking fish. guess they have barbs like other cats? did s/he try slicing you with its bill? could be painful, or from the barbs. thx for sharing. :thumbsup:


no barbs. nothing sharp. not a catfish.


----------



## Reel Hill (Jun 16, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Caught on noodles (jugs). Lines were 3' deep floating in 12-15 ft deep water. Baited with live shad. Both were hooked but after some discussion I think they were "biting" the very large washer that I was using for weight. Apparently the old timers would use white soap for bait and they will hit anything white or shiny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


My grandfather use to catch them on trot lines using nothing but hooks spray painted red. I have only caught them on one occasion in 1996 at Clayborne lock and damn. From what my grandpa said they are excellent table fair but I would not know. Even if I wanted to keep one on the day I got into them ol GW was right next to me making sure I did the right thing


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught two on the Coosa river just above where it becomes the Alabama River. The first one was caught on a "jug" made from a 20oz coke bottle with about 15ft of 10lb mono and a chicken liver. I was kayak fishing and put it out as a joke. I ended up using the bottle as a reel. When he would take off, I just had to drop the bottle and watch where it would come up again. Then run it down and start over again. He ended up being a tad over 7ft and 70lbs.

I also caught another bottom fishing for catfish with a half of a three finger bream. He was about 5ft and about 40lbs. Both were hooked in the mouth.


----------

